# Where can i buy hotfix rhinestones in dallas/fort worth tx?



## darkangel0125 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Where can i buy hotfix rhinestones in dallas/fort worth tx?
*


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

V&S Rhinestones www.vsrhinestones.com 972-461-0700
They are in Wylie.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

darkangel0125 said:


> *Where can i buy hotfix rhinestones in dallas/fort worth tx?*


When I am in a pinch, I use MesaSupplies in Fort Worth. They allow local pickup and I've been really happy with their Vista stones so far.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Wooohooo!! Thanks, I KNEW there just had to be somewhere around here that sold stones locally.


----------



## divinekreations (Apr 11, 2012)

Where can i buy hotfix rhinestones in Houston, TX


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

divinekreations said:


> Where can i buy hotfix rhinestones in Houston, TX


SK Rhinestones

Rhinestone Wholesaler and Importer


----------



## eagletees (Apr 15, 2013)

who sales rhinestone transfers in the Houston & dallas/ft worth area... I am in the East Texas Area. and at the mercy of shipping everything so I need a supplier around this area...


----------

